# Grass snake found in garden ... Advice please



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Evening all

OH has found a young grass snake in the garden this evening about a foot and a bit long and decided to catch it and tub it ready for me to come home and 'deal' with it! :whip:

Its not going to survive in my garden because of the cats but there is a perfect spot down the road in scrub with a stream and plenty of shelter ...

So release tonight even though its now a bit chilly or wait till tomorrow?

Answers on a postcard : victory:


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

Release it as soon as you can. If it can't survive tonight's cold then it's not a strong enough individual to survive in the long run. But bear in mind that it will need time to find somewhere relatively warm and safe before night, so if you feel there's not enough time for it to do so then wait till morning.


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks but this little guy had a wound so I've taken him to Tiggy Winkles wildlife hospital (the one from the TV)

Thanks : victory:


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh dear! A cat attack do you think?


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Not sure but most likely. The nurse seemed confident it was superficial and that he would be up and out the door within a day or two :2thumb:


----------

